# Vises



## Paul in OKC (Jun 26, 2007)

Just an update. I am going to attempt to get some out the next two weeks. Not sure how many, but a dent in the list anyway. I again thank those who wait patiently. When I contact you, please let me know if it is not a good time and I can bump you down a bit. I have sent out a couple of emails with no response, so will put up a search here, first of all,  Peter Baldwin, come on down. I will be contacting a few in the next couple of days.
Thanks again.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jun 26, 2007)

lol starts a hourly watch


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ctwxlvr_
> <br />lol starts a hourly watch



As long as you ae not holding your breath, that's not a pretty blue shade[]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 26, 2007)

Also I have found a couple of duplications on the list where I have put names on twice. SO if I contact you and you have one, I'm not trying to sell you another!! Just let me know.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jun 26, 2007)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm patiently waiting [].

Janet


----------



## Tanner (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not sure what number you gave me, however, I am ready whenever you are.[]


----------



## Rojo22 (Jun 29, 2007)

I would also be very interested in a vise!!!!!


----------



## Arbsmith (Jul 6, 2007)

I received my much anticipate vise from Paul last week.  WOW.  That is all I can say.  Paul puts out one heck of a product and it's worth lots more than he charges.  (It's safe for me to say that now!)
Seriously folks. it was worth the short wait.

Aloha
DJSmith
Aiea, HI


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks, Dennis.  Tim (Tanner) you are close, real close[]


----------



## BigRob777 (Jul 8, 2007)

For the new folks here:  
I'm so glad I got mine, when I did, but it sure is worth waiting for.  It's the best thing for my clumsy fingers.
Rob


----------



## blake_l (Jul 8, 2007)

Still waiting patiently...


----------



## rhahnfl (Jul 8, 2007)

Paul... my vise and press came yesterday and I am thrilled!!! Well worth the wait. I can see why the list is so long. Such good quality materials and workmanship. I don't want to belittle any of the commercial models but yours are so much more beefy... I think that describes them best. Thank you again. I've got a nice 1x4 picked out to mount them on.  []


----------



## chigdon (Jul 8, 2007)

I think I am on the list already but in case I am not I would love to be on it!


----------



## kruger (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello,
I don't  know my place in the list and i am waiting patently.
Can you put one "v" horizontal in the jaws?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Jul 14, 2007)

Waiting....[]


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok Paul, I'm gonna take the leap. I would like to be added to the list. Maybe I can sell a few pens by the time I make it to the top. Thanks.


----------



## shawn394 (Jul 14, 2007)

Paul

After hearing about your vices for the last year and a half, I would like to add my name to the list.  Maybe by the time I climb up the list it could be a Christmas present to myself[].  Just kidding.
Thanks  Shawn


----------



## rhahnfl (Jul 14, 2007)

toolcrazy & shawn394... you may wait awhile but believe me, it is worth the wait. A very sturdy vise and very easy to setup and use. I just made it past the top of the list and received mine. PH does excellent work.  [8D]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Paul,

Please add me to your ever increasing list. Ron Mc said I had to have one of these when he was here. Don't know why it's taken me this long to jump in.

Gary


----------



## doddman70 (Jul 15, 2007)

does anybody have any pics of the vise and press? and how much are they?

Thanks Shane


----------



## TBone (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doddman70_
> <br />does anybody have any pics of the vise and press? and how much are they?
> 
> Thanks Shane



There are lots of pics here 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12265&whichpage=3&SearchTerms=paul,pic,vise


----------



## rhahnfl (Jul 15, 2007)

I think Paul has pics of them in his photo album.

That's Paul in OKC


----------



## doddman70 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Guys

Shane


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 15, 2007)

There are some pics in my photo album. There are two handles shown. The current vise/handle is the one with the big stick in it!  Those who have mentioned being on the lsit, please send me an email, that is how I keep track (or attempt to[]) Thanks!


----------



## jacurl (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been looking at the photos.  I am curious, it does not look like the blank sits on anything.  How are you preventing blowouts at the bottom.  I thought you had to sit it all the way down and since the bit would go down in to a scrap would prevent the blank from blowing out.

Joe


----------



## doddman70 (Jul 16, 2007)

What is the max size stock the vise will hold? and cost?

Shane


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jacurl_
> <br />I have been looking at the photos.  I am curious, it does not look like the blank sits on anything.  How are you preventing blowouts at the bottom.  I thought you had to sit it all the way down and since the bit would go down in to a scrap would prevent the blank from blowing out.
> 
> Joe


You do need to set the blank on a scrap piece to support it.

What is the max size stock the vise will hold? 
It will take a 2" square, with the corners in the notches.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Paul, My memory is so bad I can't remember if my name is on the list. I think it is, but if not please add me.


----------

